# adobo central's Paella



## marcmanaois (Aug 2, 2009)

*Paella*

Ingredients:
2c long grain rice
1/2c chorizo
1c chicken cutlets
1c squid, cleaned and cut into rings
1c shrimp, peeled and deveined
1c beef, sliced into thin strips
1c red and green bellpepper, strips 
1/2c tomato sauce
2c chicken stock
1tsp paprika
1/2tsp cayenne powder
1tsp dried oregano
5pc bay leaf
1tbps tomato paste
1/2c onions, chopped
3tbps garlic, chopped
1/2c cooking oil

Procedure:

- heat oil in pan and saute onions, garlic and bay leaf.
- add chorizo, cook for about 1min and add chicken cutlets.
- brown chicken cutlets for a bit and then add shrimp, beef strips and squid. Saute.
- add tomato paste and dissolve in mixture.
- add tomato sauce and toss mixture until well coated.
- add long grain rice and toss as well until rice is well spread with the mixture.
- then add oregano, paprika, and cayenne powder.
- add chicken stock then bring it to boil. Once boiling lower down the heat and simmer for 10mins
- after 10mins, top it with bellpepper and simmer again for 10 to 20 mins or until rice is cooked.
- serve hot. 

visit my site at adobocentral.com​


----------



## TheMetalChef (Aug 2, 2009)

Couple questions:

1) Using cutlets instead of chicken parts, how do you prevent them from getting horribly overcooked?

2) What variety of long grain do you use? I've done this dish with Basmati, but it took a *lot* more than 30 minutes of simmering to get it cooked all the way (which is why I suggest to cooks trying this for the first time to stick with the more traditional medium or short-grain rice like Arborio)


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 2, 2009)

*Paella cheats*

basically you can cheat with your chicken cutlets. This is the authentic recipe on how filipinos cook it. But you can add the chicken cutlets at the end just before your bellpeppers. Or you can use bigger cuts, which will take time cooking.

I usually use Jasmin, arborio is too sticky. You can use the korean rice as well.


----------

